# MKV support on PS2. Will it be feasible ?



## raksrules (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a PS2 and use SMS Media player (loading off a CD) to play Divx/Xvid videos, MP3 and photos  off a USB stick. I was just wondering whether there is a possibility of PS2 (or for that matter a software player like SMS player) getting MKV support.

AFAIK MKV is no new codec but just a container, but i am not sure how it is better than AVI and usually all the movies that are as MKV files found on torrents etc are somewhere around 400 MB size (dont know the reason why)

@MODS
I hope i am not violating any of the rules of TD. If that is the case, please edit/close this thread


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 28, 2008)

Nope. I guess people developing third party softwares for the Playstation 2 are almost done with it. Time to move on to the PS3. Moreover most of the .mkv files I have found are supposed to be excellent containers for high definition files. I don't think it will have hardware capabilities to process high definition content.


----------

